# Turkeyrama



## nhancedsvt (Jan 4, 2010)

Does anyone know the dates for the turkeyrama? And also what call makers are supposed to be there? Thanks.


----------



## straightshooter (Jan 4, 2010)

It's Valentine's Day weekend - February 12-14.  I'll be there with a booth in the turkey building, and will be the MC for the calling contests.  Hope to see many of you turkey fanatics in Perry.


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 5, 2010)

Im going hopefully ! Its was pretty bad last year ! Maybe more vendors will be there this year!


----------



## bird_dawg (Jan 5, 2010)

I go every year and it seems that it is getting worse every year. The main vendor that I go to for a diaphram is Tom's Teasers, specifically his 4 reed call. Great for cutting and purring.


----------



## irocz2u (Jan 6, 2010)

were  is  it  going  be


----------



## Chris92 (Jan 6, 2010)

irocz2u said:


> were  is  it  going  be



x2 id like to go


----------



## Chris92 (Jan 6, 2010)

Nevermind I did some searching is this the one 

Georgia National Fairgrounds & Agricenter
I-75 South Exit 135
Perry, Georgia


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 6, 2010)

Chris92 said:


> Nevermind I did some searching is this the one
> 
> Georgia National Fairgrounds & Agricenter
> I-75 South Exit 135
> Perry, Georgia



Thats it brother!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wing Zero (Jan 6, 2010)

Is there a website saying what companies will be there and give more info?


----------



## boparks (Jan 6, 2010)

Wing Zero, I just saw where you are. I'm sure you already know this but just in case you'll have a pretty good program going on in your back yard at Callaways weekend after next.

The Turkey rama will probably be fun but if you could swing it would be worth  making the drive to Nashville to the NWTF Convention. If you've not been to one you should go. 

You pull up at the hotel and they are playing turkey talk thru the intercom. Its a pretty big deal and all the callmakers are there along with a few thousand other turkey hunters


----------



## Chris92 (Jan 6, 2010)

Wing Zero said:


> Is there a website saying what companies will be there and give more info?



I havent looked around on here much but try this is there site

http://www.gwf.org/shows/goshome.html


Hope to meet alot of new people when I go this will be my 1st and more in likly not my last


----------



## Wing Zero (Jan 6, 2010)

Does anyone know if there will be displays at the convention at Callaway Gardens? Wanting to purchase some supplies, may wait till I go to the Turkeyrama.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 6, 2010)

Wing Zero said:


> Does anyone know if there will be displays at the convention at Callaway Gardens? Wanting to purchase some supplies, may wait till I go to the Turkeyrama.



There will be some, but sad to say, it is usually limited.  There will be more at the Turkeyrama and then there is the ultimate, the national convention in Nashvile, TN (you can lose your mind there)


----------



## Wing Zero (Jan 6, 2010)

I would love to go to Nashville for the big convention, I have seen the agenda for that event. I know I could spend alot of money if my wife wouldnt kill me when I got back. Besides, I wouldnt mind seeing Miranda Lambert perform.


----------



## Chris92 (Jan 6, 2010)

Wish I could make it up to nashville just dont have that kinda money


----------



## deerslayer11 (Jan 10, 2010)

when is the one in atlanta?


----------



## Randy (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll be there all weekend.  Doing seminars on kayak fishing.


----------



## huntturkey (Jan 17, 2010)

G.W.F. Fish    Turkey Rama  Feb. 12   13   14     I will be there   "STRUT"OVARIUS


----------



## Bram (Jan 18, 2010)

Carp and myself will be there...stop by and introduce yourself..look forward to seeing some forum members..thanks

Gerry aka Bram


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 18, 2010)

Hopefully I can make that one Gerry.  Look forward to getting one of your calls.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 18, 2010)

Gaswamp said:


> Hopefully I can make that one Gerry.  Look forward to getting one of your calls.



I bought one last year and you won't be disappointed. I've been working on it and think I may actually sound like a turkey now with mine!


----------



## Bram (Jan 19, 2010)

Come on by..nhancedsvt keep up the good work..take a bird this season with it and don't forget to get a photo with call..thanks guys and look forward to seeing you at the show..take care..nhancedsvt hope you are recovering well..

Gerry


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 19, 2010)

Bram said:


> Carp and myself will be there...stop by and introduce yourself..look forward to seeing some forum members..thanks
> 
> Gerry aka Bram



Can I stop by???


----------



## Bram (Jan 20, 2010)

David Mills said:


> Can I stop by???



David who?..you know you better David..take care buddy..

Gerry


----------



## georgiabuckbuster (Jan 20, 2010)

if i can swing it i would like to go and to the nationals in tenn


----------



## gaturkey99 (Jan 20, 2010)

Gobble & Strut said:


> There will be more at the Turkeyrama and then there is the ultimate, the national convention in Nashvile, TN (you can lose your mind there)



i will probably take out a loan before i go next time. that show is like heaven


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 20, 2010)

gaturkey99 said:


> i will probably take out a loan before i go next time. that show is like heaven



Yeah, I start foaming at the mouth when we start getting close.  

It is defnitely something to experience if you love to turkey hunt.


----------



## J. Scott (Jan 20, 2010)

Stop by and say hello to Shirley and myself.  Would like to talk turkey with someone who knows how it is done.  Jack


----------



## blindhog (Jan 31, 2010)

Wondering if anyone knows haw many vendors are lined up for the turkeyrama?
I am thinking I'll go this year.


----------



## Bram (Jan 31, 2010)

blindhog said:


> Wondering if anyone knows haw many vendors are lined up for the turkeyrama?
> I am thinking I'll go this year.



Check out http://www.gwf.org/shows/goshome.html
there is a exhibitor list there..come on by Bram's Bones

Gerry


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 31, 2010)

straightshooter said:


> It's Valentine's Day weekend - February 12-14.  I'll be there with a booth in the turkey building, and will be the MC for the calling contests.  Hope to see many of you turkey fanatics in Perry.



Oh no, there goes the contest.

Just kidding Marty. See you there.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 31, 2010)

Bram said:


> Check out http://www.gwf.org/shows/goshome.html
> there is a exhibitor list there..come on by Bram's Bones
> 
> Gerry



Hey Bram, I'm looking for one like you sent with Steve last year to the GN. I think it had what looked like owl feathers and had royal purple or a deep reddish color. Man I looked at that thing a dozen times while in the booth. Some other cat came up and bought it. Help me out with the colors Marty.


----------



## deuce1 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Look'n foward to talk turkey*

This will be Towaliga Tom Taker calls first show. I hope everyone will stop by and check out the calls and accessories for your beard collector needs. Nothing else just stop by the booth to meet us and make some new friends that love to turkey hunt.


----------



## Carp (Feb 2, 2010)

EXHIBITORS
List current as of print date
A J Reynolds Custom Turkey Calls 582
A&B Outfitters 227-232
Air Brushed by J.R. Outside Courtyard
Antler Art by Mike 570
American Snuff Company, LLC 133-135
Amsoil-Chambless International 131
ATV Lock and Load 285-286
Bass Tub 218-241
Baxley Companies 509-510
Beard Hunter Turkey Calls 547
Best Sole Inc 255
Big Oak Elk Ranch 137
Big Skinny Wallets 254
Block Sharpener 109
Brams Bones 579
Brantley's Marine & Guns 212-216
Brewer Implement Company Courtyard
Briar Patch Camo 537
Capitol Cycle 122-129
Camo Connection 517-518
Cedar Rock 296-297
Cedarstream Company 503-504
Champion Custom Calls 552
Chattahoochee Game Calls 571
Chef Leo Spices 542
Classic Art By Jill 559
Come Heah Tuh Me Turkey Calls 556
Coosa River Basin Initiative
The Cooks Pantry Fudge 226
Cracker Boy Seasoning 298-299
Crockett Creek Beef Jerky 249
Dixie Heritage Apparel 568
Dixie Homecrafters 253
Dominator Calls 577-578
DYB Discount Sales Inc. 580
Extend-A-Haul 515-516
F & N Sales 204-205
Final Skinz 555
Fish On Guide Service, LLC 251
Flint Riverkeeper 252
GA DNR Wildlife Resources 259-263
GA DNR WRD Law Enforcement
MMH Hunter Safety
Gable Sporting Goods of Newnan
155-159, 196-200
Georgia FFA-FCCLA Center 600 GA Bldg
Georgia Kayak Fishing Assoc 309
Georgia Power Company 305
Georgia River Network
Georgia State Chapter NWTF 534-536
Georgia Trappers Association 548-549
GWF Call Makers Gallery
576 Heritage Hall
GWF Daisy BB Tent 649 GA Bldg
Georgia's Outdoor Adventures 144-145
GMR Marketing LLC 222-237
Greencross Publishers 521
Gunter's Fishing Supply 265-267
H & I Sales/Bags 203
Hampton Outdoors, Inc 111-114
Hard Impact Technologies, LLC 507
Harold's Custom Strikers 567
Hickory Star Marina 153
Howard's Fishing Excursions 152
Huntarama 533
Jiffy Jigs 104-107
John Bleakley RV Center Courtyard
JRH Sport Industries 271-272
Judy's Design 189-190
Land Mark Log Homes 118
The Leather Box 501-502
Life Is Labs 288
Marty Fischer 508
Med Net Corporation 287
Michael's Sports Jewelry 586
Mid State RV Center Courtyard
Mike's Golf Carts 279-283
Miss Judy Charters 110
Monk's Crappie.com 168-171, 184-187
NAVICO 303
North America Outdoors 564-565
The Nutt Hutt, Inc 132
Ogeechee Riverkeeper
Olin's Custom Calls 506
On The Square Gun & Pawn 173-182
O'Sage Outdoors 302
Outdoor Girl Wear 269-270
Outdoors With Joey Mines 116-117
Outdoors With TK & Mike 210
Retriever World 525-526
Roberts Bros Turkey Calls 550-551
Rocks Pond Campground& Marina 206
Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation 563
Satilla Riverkeeper
Santee Cooper Country 306
Scott's Cutter Calls 561
Solo Archery 527-531
SE Reptile Rescue 604 GA Bldg
Stick It Anchor Pins 139-142
Stripe It Outdoor Graphics 120
Swedish Match 161-164, 191-194
Tallahatchie Hunts 583
TB Warthog Knife Sharpeners 554
Tefteller Sales 207
Tom Teasers Custom Calls 557-558
Tom's Crappie Jigs 257
Trails End Hunting 209
Trails End Taxidermy 291-294
Treasures In Wood 202
Ty Custom Calls 546
Ugly Signs 307-308
Upper Chattahoochee Riverkeeper
USDA Forest Service 523-524
Whitetail Obsessions 289-290
Wild Rooster Sauces LLC 146-147
Woodhaven Custom Calls 539-541
Yellow Yelper 532


----------



## straightshooter (Feb 2, 2010)

They've got me set up in booth #508.  Stop by and say hi.  Would love to put some faces with you guys.  I will be in and out of the booth, however, as I'm doing a turkey seminar on Friday and will be the MC at the calling contests on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## gaturkey99 (Feb 3, 2010)

hey everybody going don't forget you can get a 1 dollar off coupon off the ga wildlife federation website!!


----------



## Bram (Feb 5, 2010)

Next Friday..Great Outdoors Show..Turkeyrama..always will call it that...yall be sure and come by Bram's Bones and say hi..

Gerry


----------



## Randy (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll be in the Georgia Kayak Fishing booth right inside the front door ...between my seminars.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 5, 2010)

I am looking forward to it.  Should be a good time.


----------



## BrowningTech (Feb 5, 2010)

Be there on Saturday and maybe Sunday


----------



## SC Hunter (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll definately be there Saturday and probably Sunday too.. Bram i am looking forward to seeing some of your calls in person and being able to try to talk you out of one.. See yall there! 
Michael


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 5, 2010)

I will be there somewhere. I just talke to Sam Stowe today to firm up my Booth. Stop by and say Hi. Rut 'n' Strut Game Calls.


----------



## Carp (Feb 6, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing everybody.


----------



## Bram (Feb 6, 2010)

SC Hunter said:


> I'll definately be there Saturday and probably Sunday too.. Bram i am looking forward to seeing some of your calls in person and being able to try to talk you out of one.. See yall there!
> Michael



Come on by Michael..I am sure you can talk me out of one or two....take care

Gerry


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 6, 2010)

Unless nothing crazy happens between now & then, I plan on going Saturday.


----------

